# Homebuild Jump Park



## demorules (Jan 28, 2015)

So, after building up some experience over the last year i'm now at a stage where i'm looking to push the boat out a bit further and get some bigger air. Problem is that after a few bad crashes, i'm beginning to lose my mettle on jumps that are 800mm and over. Mainly on the landings.

I want to practice more so I've decided to build some jumps at the back of my orchard, but i'm discovering that there is a lot more science and technique involved than simply throwing some dirt around.

There is a few factors influencing this though: A) I'm on a budget B) I'm limited by materials and the shitty soil available C) I've never built one in my life.

I've got a rough idea but basically looking for advice and experience of people who are in the know.

What i've got to work with is a 33m long run on a gentle slope, maybe 1:8, that shoots of at 20 degrees onto a 35m long run on a slightly steeper slope, maybe 1:5. Photos below. Ideally i was hoping to fit 2 sets of doubles in the first run of reasonable height, a hip at the apex, and then 2 more sets of doubles for the final run which would be of decent size i.e. out of comfort range. No idea if this will fit or the foot print i'll need but that's where you guys come in :thumbsup:

In terms of materials I've got:
loads of 100 - 200mm timber rounds of varying lengths
loads of 100 x 45 timber boards of varying lengths
loads of shitty loamy volcanic soil that doesn't like being compacted
and a hammer nails and a shovel

Ive seen a few posts on here where the frame of the jumps were constructed using a timber. I reckon i'd fill out the interior bulk of the frame with more timber then fill the remaining top 150/200mm with the soil. Don't know if i want the landing ramps of the same design but i guess i'm kinda limiting myself on the options. Any ideas?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

This guy had a good idea as far as a wood launch with a dirt landing. You can move the ramps around.... See more in the thread....










https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/good-guides-building-wooden-things-706738.html

How to Build a Kicker? - Pinkbike










For a not-tall ramp (like 3 feet tall) you should not have more than about 45 degrees of arc. If only 2 feet tall, then more like 30-35 degrees









Wooden Jumps. With pics - Page 87 - Pinkbike Forum


----------

